# Newby questions



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I've owned my 1991 SE for 6 days already. Fine vehicle, but it seems that every 'typical' problem that the model has is embodied in my car. I'm working my way through them, but ... where is the computer? I want to check the error codes to see if my drivability problems are knock sensor related or what, but I don't know where to look...

Thanks in advance for your help...

Michael


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

may wana try here if all else fails... http://forums.maxima.org/


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what kind of driveability problems are you having?

maxima.org is currently down, but I'll probably be the one answering your questions over there anyway..


----------



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

I lose power after some 'spirited' driving up a hill. (I live 1000 feet up a hillside). The car starts out OK, but at some point there is no throttle response - the engine idles roughly and I can not generate any power to move the car forward.

The previous owner had the same problem 8 months ago, (although he doesn't have a hill to climb - he lives in the flats.). He had his gas tank and fuel lines flushed out and changed the fuel filter and he thought that solved the problem. He said the problem ocurred when a) he filled the tank, and b) was driving harder than usual. He thought that it was junk in the tank plugging something up. He also said that if he stopped for 5 minutes on the side of the road, he could continue driving with no problems.

The car has 240K kms on her. It's an SE with the 5 speed. I was told that the car was tuned to run on regular (87 octane), so I filled up with that.

_I_ suspect the problem is severe knocking/pinging caused partially by the cheap fuel, and the computer just dials back the timing to the point of not running. It may also be a knock sensor problem, since the car is still running it's original KS. (It also has the original O2 sensors too). A Nissan dealership thought that the injectors may need cleaning and wanted to run some special stuff through the fuel system directly into the injectors.

I wanted to take a look at the codes at the computer to see what _it_ thinks is wrong - but I don't know where to find it, hence my original question.

And, I've seen maxima.org - but, as you say, they are down for the moment.

What do you think, Matt? (and thanks for replying)

Michael


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The knock sensor will cause some loss in power, but not a substantial amount like you're talking about. I would suspect something along the lines of the EGR, injectors, something of that nature..
if the EGR isn't working properly, it can cause high engine temps and the knocking/detonation will get worse.. if you've got a problem with your injectors, then it magnifies the issue.

the ECU for this car is in the bottom of the center console covered by black plastic pieces. I forget whether it's driver or pass side for the screw adjuster- just pull the covers off and you'll find it.
it may or may not tell you anything, but it's better than nothing.

you may also try running it on some 89 octane and see what happens.. dirty/clogged fuel injectors can cause improper spray patterns and cause the engine to knock and ping because it's running lean.. 

many possible issues here.....


----------



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

OK. Found the computer (left side kick panel). They sure don't make it easy to look at, do they? I must have one of the last untampered computers around - the anti-tamper seal is still intact over the 'dial'.

Can I change settings while the engine is running? Or do I set it with the ignition on and engine not running? Or set it when the ignition is off?

More on the hesitation ... I powered my way through the uphill drive by keeping the revs up above 3K. Once past the hill, I let the revs drop, and the same problem appeared - no power, roughish idle. Strangley enough, I let it 'rest' for 5 minutes, and the car ran just fine. I even took it up a less steep road to my place, and I had no hesitation/power problems.

You may have something with the EGR - Haynes says that the EGR valve is on when the engine is warm and the engine speeds are between 900 and 3200 rpm. Have to take a closer look...

M


----------



## RyderMax (Aug 5, 2004)

OOPS - my dyslexia caught me out - the kick panel is on the passenger side of the car, and in North America that is the RIGHT side of the car, not the left as I posted in the previous message...


----------

